# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تؤكد قدوم تحديث EMUI 10 التجريبي إلى 33 جهاز إضافي

## mohamed73

مع بدء الإستعدادات لإختبار تحديث EMUI 10، أعلنت شركة Huawei للتو عن  الدفعة التالية من الأجهزة التي يمكنها الوصول إلى التحديث الجديد. تشمل  القائمة هواتف من العلامتين التجاريتين Huawei و Honor بالإضافة إلى جهازين  لوحيين من شركة Huawei، ولكن يجب الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن عملية الإختبار  تنقسم إلى إختبار مفتوح وإختبار مغلق. سوف تصل هذه التحديثات في الفترة ما  بين أكتوبر وديسمبر حسب نوعية الجهاز.*EMUI 10 ( إختبار مفتوح )* Huawei P30 / P30 Pro (منتصف شهر أكتوبر)Huawei Mate 20 / Mate 20 Pro / Mate 20X (4G) / Mate 20 RS Porsche (أواخر شهر أكتوبر)Honor 20 / Honor 20 Pro / Honor V20 / Honor Magic 2 (أواخر شهر أكتوبر)Huawei Enjoy 8s / P Smart+ 2019 (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)Honor 10 Youth Edition / Honor 20i (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)Huawei Mate 10 / Mate 10 Pro / Mate 10 Porsche Design / Mate RS Porsche Design (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)  *EMUI 10 ( إختبار مغلق )* Huawei nova 4e / Mate 20 Lite / Enjoy 10 Plus (أوائل شهر أكتوبر)Huawei P20 / P20 Pro (أواخر شهر أكتوبر)Huawei Mate 20X 5G (أوائل شهر نوفمبر)Huawei Nova 5 Pro (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)Huawei Tab M6 8.4/10.8 (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)Huawei nova 4 (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)Honor 10 / Honor V10 / Honor 8X (منتصف شهر نوفمبر)Honor 9X / Honor 9X Pro (منتصف شهر ديسمبر) في منشور في حسابها الرسمي على الشبكة الإجتماعية الصينية Weibo، ذكرت  شركة Huawei أن هذه قائمة أولية ومن المتوقع إنضمام المزيد من الأجهزة إلى  صفوفها في الأشهر المقبلة.

----------


## cfc0055

شكرا اخي جزاك الله

----------

